# Air Rifle for Deer



## furtherdownstream (Apr 14, 2013)

1234567890


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow! When I saw the thread title, I thought this was a joke. After watching the video I am quite intrigued.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Thats about all the distance in a rifle you need to hunt here in ohio....90% of the shots will be 100 yards and in......good thing about that rifle is the FPS isnt no where near a rifle so it'd help on the ricochet and so forth.....great idea and awesome gun definitely enough velocity to put a deer down.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks like they retail for about $1500. That's a little steep for me, but it is relatively new technology. Very interesting gun for sure. Does Ohio even have regs that apply to air guns?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Time to sight in the old Red Ryder


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

The problem with wildlife regs is that they are not made for individuals with common sense. They have to make the regs for idiots. Otherwise there would be very few regulations. 

Allowing air rifles for big game in ohio would make perfect sense for outdoorsmen with enough common sense to know what kind of equipment to use and when to use it. However it is probably better off left illegal due to all of the idiots that would run out and buy the cheapest air rifle they could get and start slinging pellets on a deer drive, resulting in a bunch of deer running around with chunks of lead in their rear ends.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

How many pumps does it take to kill a deer? Just kidding I saw he was carring a preety hefy tank of gas, i'm thinking CO2. i wonder how many shots to a tank that size.


----------

